# Planning a new vivarium, very rough draft; mad paint skills.



## Rythlas (Jan 12, 2009)

ImageShack - Image Hosting :: lolpaintlw7.png

I dunno if you'll be able to get the same picture thats in my head from that, lol.

I'm going to use a 59gal tank. If you do understand my shit drawing, tell me what you think.


----------



## iridebmx (Oct 29, 2008)

best advice i can give you is read up on other builds, and take your time.drawing by hand may be better


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

you can always post yoru progress here with lost of pics so you can get a lot of advice, also make sure you take yoru time, don't rush anything so things turn out well.


----------

